# Homemade Musky Baits



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Please find the SKIRT TUTORIAL at the following link:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v16/njsimonson/FlashabouSkirt.jpg


----------



## Jon2 (May 8, 2010)

where did you get the plastic spacer beads? I have not been able to find them anywhere?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

http://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&User_ID=6519048&st=7442&st2=63766560&st3=65094879&Product_ID=2332&CATID=114


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Jon - 

I get the clear ones and color them in with Sharpie permanent markers to blend them with the skirt patterns.


----------



## Bob1 (May 29, 2012)

Great job they look awesome. The only thing I noticed to be different with yours and say the "Double Cowgirls" is that on the cowgirls they have a 3/8 egg sinker betweent he bottom hook and the skirts. Is there a reason you did not put one there?


----------

